
Show HN: Swagger Inspector - Test APIs and Autogenerate OAS 3.0 - nsievers
https://inspector.swagger.io/
======
smt88
I'm a heavy OAS 2.0 user, but I'm terrified to upgrade because existing tools
barely work with 2.0. Not many are available for 3.0. Even official codegen is
mostly broken, in my experience.

I haven't yet found a single tool that correctly, fully supports the spec
(except Swagger Editor). Many don't even support references! The most
egregious is possibly the AWS API Gateway implementation, which is just false
advertising, really.

~~~
orliesaurus
Did you try Spotlight.io's tool? They're local to Austin, TX (where I live)
and seem to work heavily on this.

~~~
chatmasta
FYI for anyone who hadn't heard of this tool, the parent made a typo -- it
should be stoplight.io

~~~
orliesaurus
Yes, you're right - it's an unmemorable startup name and I admit I made a typo

